# Romanesco: L'antenati tua



## Zorgdoin

Ciao,

ho visto il titolo di questo film "L'antenati tua è de Pierino" e non capisco bene perché il femminino sta scritto così.

Ho cercato sull'Internet e ho trovato anche "l'antenati mia, sua...
Credo che sia dialetto romano, ma non so se è una espressione molto diffusa. Beh, deve essere abbastanza nota se forma parte di un titolo cinematografico...

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, è dialetto romano, forse è una forma che deriva dal neutro plurale del latino, che fa in -a.


----------



## Blechi

_Tua_ significa _tuoi_. Non è in italiano, ma in romanesco.
Comunque è _L'antenati tua *e* de Pierino_, non "è".


----------



## Necsus

E visto il genere di prodotto, direi proprio che _l'_a_ntenati tua_ è un eufemismo per il romanesco  _li mortacci tua_.


----------



## Blechi

Necsus said:


> E visto il genere di prodotto, direi proprio che _l'_a_ntenati tua_ è un eufemismo per il romanesco  _li mortacci tua_.


 
Ciao Necsus,  forse Zorgodin non conosce l'espressione, vogliamo spiegare?

"_Li mortacci tua_" si dice in svariate e molto diverse situazioni, ma usato rivolgendosi direttamente a una persona significa insultarne i morti. Infatti non vengono detti morti, ma mortacci.

Mi spiego meglio. 
Se sono infastidita da te e ti dico "Li mortacci tua" sto insultando i tuoi antenati morti. 
Se non sono infastidita dal tuo comportamento, e sono piacevolmente sorpresa per qualcosa che hai fatto o che ti è successa, e dico "li mortacci tua", mi sto congratulando con te! E sto enfatizzando il mio stupore. (E non ci metto il  perché non ti sto insultando!)


----------



## Zorgdoin

Grazie a tutti!

Ho imparato parecchie cose.
Prima di tutto pensavo che "tua" fosse femminino, ma adesso so che in romanesco (forse si usa soprattutto in questa espressione "Li mortacci tua") è plurale.

Per di più ho trovato questo articolo sul dialetto romanesco 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_romanesco#La_.22metafisica.22_de_li_mortacci_tua
in cui si parla della "metafisica de li mortacci tua". È molto interessante.

Grazie ancora.


----------



## marco.cur

Zorgdoin said:


> Prima di tutto pensavo che "tua" fosse femminino femminile,


----------

